# Diferència entre tal vegada i potser



## gvergara

Hola:

Segons el diccionari, _tal vegada _i _potser_ són sinònims; tanmateix, em sembla que _potser _sempre és seguit de l'indicatiu, mentre que he vist que _tal vegada _va seguit del subjunctiu. Que potser aquella és la diferència? Gràcies.

G.


----------



## Dymn

No crec que aquesta sigui la diferència. _Tal vegada _pot anar seguit del subjuntiu, però _potser _també. Tot i que trobo més natural que vagi seguit de l'indicatiu. No he trobat cap pàgina web en la que s'expliqui el que tu dius, totes donen a _tal vegada _i _potser _com a sinònims i no fan cap aclariment explicant l'ús de cadascun.

També cal afegir que _tal vegada _sona més poètic i formal i no és gaire habitual en la parla. La forma més comuna, almenys aquí a Catalunya, és _potser_.


----------



## Elessar

Diamant7 said:


> No crec que aquesta sigui la diferència. _Tal vegada _pot anar seguit del subjuntiu, però _potser _també. Tot i que trobo més natural que vagi seguit de l'indicatiu. No he trobat cap pàgina web en la que s'expliqui el que tu dius, totes donen a _tal vegada _i _potser _com a sinònims i no fan cap aclariment explicant l'ús de cadascun.
> 
> També cal afegir que _tal vegada _sona més poètic i formal i no és gaire habitual en la parla. La forma més comuna, almenys aquí a Catalunya, és _potser_.



Segons la Fitxa 6211/2 del portal Optimot (consultes lingüístiques de la Generalitat de Catalunya): 

Cal recordar que l'adverbi _potser _no admet el subjuntiu. Així, en comptes de:

_Potser vingui_ 
cal dir:
_Potser vindrà _
_Potser ve_.


----------



## Lurrezko

A mi tampoc em grinyola el subjuntiu després de *potser*, però és probable que sigui per interferència del castellà. En qualsevol cas, i tal com diu el Diamant7, *tal vegada* és poc freqüent en el català quotidià del meu entorn.

Salut


----------



## merquiades

Em sembla que és "potser vindré" però "pot ser que vingui", oi?


----------



## Lurrezko

merquiades said:


> Em sembla que és "potser vindré" però "pot ser que vingui", oi?



Efectivament.


----------



## Dymn

Elessar said:


> Segons la Fitxa 6211/2 del portal Optimot (consultes lingüístiques de la Generalitat de Catalunya):
> 
> Cal recordar que l'adverbi _potser _no admet el subjuntiu. Així, en comptes de:
> 
> _Potser vingui_
> cal dir:
> _Potser vindrà _
> _Potser ve_.



Gràcies per l'aclariment 

Així doncs, podríem concloure que _potser _nomésadmet l'indicatiu mentre que _tal vegada_ pot anar seguit de tant l'indicatiu com el subjuntiu?


----------



## merquiades

Diamant7 said:


> Gràcies per l'aclariment
> 
> Així doncs, podríem concloure que _potser _nomésadmet l'indicatiu mentre que _tal vegada_ pot anar seguit de tant l'indicatiu com el subjuntiu?



Sí, només indicatiu però sembla que la llengua està canviant i es fa servir cada cop més el subjuntiu amb "potser", per culpa de l'influència de la estructura "pot ser que + subj".


----------

